# Longest Game you've ever played...



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Guys.....

Games U've played for long to finish....

I know one game which is very long.....30+hrs of gameply required to complete it....its shade 

do u know any???


----------



## unigen (Jun 12, 2010)

How about 3 days, with breaks for the mandatory oblutions.

Guess which game this was?

Other than this, recently I've played NFSMW all night. 

(Got to get back to work...)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 12, 2010)

Fallout 3- 58 hrs,
BFBC2, 72hrs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Fallout 3- 58 hrs,
> BFBC2, 72hrs.



58hrs..to complete a game......
i think then GTA 4 will also take long hrs to complete


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 14, 2010)

> i think then GTA 4 will also take long hrs to complete


 +1. It took me a long time to complete Gta SA, last to last year. GTA series games always take too long.


----------



## pauldmps (Jun 14, 2010)

POP The Two Thrones


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2010)

pauldmps said:


> POP The Two Thrones


how much is the total time needed to finish


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 14, 2010)

From my experience its GTA SA.But I didnt complete it and left in halfway.Not much improvement from GTA VC both gameplay wise and graphics wise.Its just an expanded version.Simply huge.

Yet to play GTA 4. Do I need 4GB ram to play it? I am using win7 64bit


----------



## mysticdhaval (Jun 14, 2010)

BREATH OF FIRE III (PSP)
xD


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 14, 2010)

Everquest . And there's a reason this game has that name. Although this is a never ending MMORPG. Although some peoples game times would make other game times look trivial. however this isn't usually a single stretch but rather over a period of time.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 14, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> From my experience its GTA SA.But I didnt complete it and left in halfway.Not much improvement from GTA VC both gameplay wise and graphics wise.Its just an expanded version.Simply huge.
> 
> Yet to play GTA 4. Do I need 4GB ram to play it? I am using win7 64bit



2GB is minimum and to ensure the smoothest game play, 4GB + a good 512MB gfx card like 8800GTX and above, HD4850 and above is good enough. Just enjoy the game. Its worth the time....

For me, its GTA4. Took me two weeks to finish the game and i forgot the time, but i remember that i used to play for a min of 6 hours a day.


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 14, 2010)

Been playing Guild wars since last 1.5 years with 2000+hrs playtime. I Win.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2010)

Age of Empires: Rise of Rome. been playing since i brought my PC, some 4yrs ago


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 14, 2010)

> Been playing Guild wars since last 1.5 years with 2000+hrs playtime. I Win.


Exactly. Anyone who plays a MMORPG is likely to have crossed considerable amounts of time playing the game. 

Heres an extract from the requirements of joining one of the top guilds I used to be a part of. 



> "We raid 7 days a week, starting at 6pm CST. Raids normally last 3-6 hours. We are not looking for someone who can only raid 4-5 days a week. If you cannot make raids 6-7 days a week do not post an app and do not contact us in game.


Most people would scream bloody murder just at seeing the sheer amount of time invested and this was since the Game was out. So trust me when I say you don't want to do the math  .


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 14, 2010)

Neverwinter Nights.
Over a month and just started 3rd chapter.I play 4 hours a day.


----------



## gazler (Jun 14, 2010)

GTA SA is pretty long if you finish it without cheat codes. but its fun completing it that way.


----------



## hdknitro (Jun 20, 2010)

I have been playing GTA SA from the time of it's release. But not completed it yet. I have upgraded my system two times and uninstalled and reinstalled the game many times. It's boaring. The longest I have played a game is most wanted and POP warrior within, and I finished them together in a straight stretch of week, with putting 6-8  of play daily.

BY the way my friend is playing 'RUNESCAPE' from the past 6 years, it never ends


----------



## Goten (Jun 20, 2010)

GTA SA - Took me exactly 4 days to complete.....Man gotta get buff in that game....Thats hard task.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 20, 2010)

If RPG genre is considered, there are several 100+ hour games available, like Laxius Power series, Avernum series etc. They are among the best indie RPGs ever


----------



## Neuron (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm playing hellgate london now.It's been two weeks since i started it,plays 6hrs a day(average) and from the looks of it i guess there will atleast a weak more to play.But the worst part is that it sucks with its ever repeating environments,stupid textual coversations,similar quests,stretched out storyline and never ending bugs!!!


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2010)

get out of here stalker


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2010)

MMORPG is the longest game.....i admit....no body can beat that timelimit 
i finished Resident Evil 4 & it took me .....15.5hrs...to complete


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 21, 2010)

If it's in one constant session, then it would be Kane & Lynch: Dead Men, which was a 6 hour non-stop session for me.

If it's longest time clocked in any game, then that would be GTA IV with a total of 48 hours and some odd minutes. Ninja Gaiden Sigma followed a close second with 22 hours and 25 minutes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Ninja Gaiden Sigma followed a close second with 22 hours and 25 minutes.


OMG...is it dat long to complete


----------



## chavo (Jun 21, 2010)

4 me it was GTA SA(more then 1 mnth i guess..as it was my 1'st game tht i finished) and then NFS MW almost a week


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 21, 2010)

It took me one year to finish SA.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2010)

I think Fable & Gothic Series is also longest


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 22, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> OMG...is it dat long to complete


Depends on how much you're exposed to Ninja Gaiden's difficulty. I was playing on the Normal mode & died numerous times. Not to mention, some areas in this game are extremely confusing and back tracking is another pain in the ass. There are 19 chapters in the game and I spent roughly 2 hours on the 18th chapter farming yellow essence to upgrade my weapons and collecting healing items before the final fight. So my overall game time increased to a large extent.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 22, 2010)

Single player wise I think Dragon Age and all its DLCs and Expansion took more than 100 + hours.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 23, 2010)

CTC II - episode 2: no beginning


----------



## sky90 (Jun 25, 2010)

prince of persia warrior within

GTA4


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 25, 2010)

Can anyone plz tell me that i5 750 + 5770 1gb + 4gb ram
can run GTA 4 @ full HD & all high settings smoothly. Those who hv d same config must must reply.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 26, 2010)

^^]

please post it in relevant thread. This thread is not the right place.


----------



## IronCruz (Jul 26, 2010)

What about WOW. Never ending.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 30, 2010)

@PaiGirish: all MMORPGs are like that...


----------



## IronCruz (Jul 31, 2010)

Lol. Such games I hate.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2010)

there are 3 games that i've played for a long time again and again

1.*GTA San Andreas*(best one in whole GTA series)
2.*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadows Of Chernobyl*(completed in all difficulty levels and different endings)
3.*Civilization 4*(competed this game with almost every leader)


----------



## jetboy (Aug 2, 2010)

Longest I have played is
Half Life
diablo II


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> there are 3 games that i've played for a long time again and again
> 
> 1.*GTA San Andreas*(best one in whole GTA series)



Well GTA:SA, has a long play time but not so entertaining after certain point. IMO GTA4 has the best storyline and i played it for around a month to complete(per day 1-2hrs, weekends 4-6hrs). GTA4, long and its the best one in whole GTA Series.

Its all my opinion and not intend to start a fight with u.


----------



## jithin.rao (Aug 16, 2010)

Dragon Age -> solid 56 hrs


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2010)

Longest session 8 hours and some minutes with Gears of War coz the 'ahem' copy I had didn't keep the saves . Started at 2pm in the afternoon and got up at around 10:15 in the night .

Longest hours I have clocked would be with Oblivion. 120 hours with the first character and 40-42 hours with second character. Closely followed by Fallout 3 with around 100 hours of total play time .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 5, 2010)

GTA IV - 100-120 hours
Dragon Age Origins- ~65 hours
Fallout - ~50 hours
God of War, Okami, Mass Effect 1,2 - ~35hours 

My longest session was ~14 hours... in which i played GoW2


----------



## azzu (Sep 5, 2010)

IGI - 150-170 hours
circket 07 - 220-250 hours
cricket 09 - 170 + counting
Urban terror - 150 + counting
Longest session cricket 09- 6 hours with my brother ( multiplayer) 
nothing else


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 5, 2010)

all the fifa series.. from fifa 98-09 .... more than 2-3 thousand hours 
PES 10- over 250 hours

AOE: the conquerors... have been playing it for like a decade... dont know how many hours..more than a thousand i guess 

There's the NFS series (high stakes, underground2 and mostwanted in particular) have been playing them for years so i'd say a thousand hours for sure  

longest ever i've played - AOE for like 7-8 hours


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2010)

Fallout 3 with all expansion packs - played over 136 hours


----------



## Piyush (Sep 6, 2010)

GTA SAN ANDREAS(completed full game 4 times)
CIV 4(completed with all leaders except hatshepsut,mansamusa,victoria and elizabeth)
S.T.A.L.K.E.R SOC(completed at all difficulty lvls along with side missions)


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 7, 2010)

FIFA 07 and NFS Most wanted


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 22, 2010)

Sudeki : 25hours


----------



## toofan (Sep 22, 2010)

Urban Terror 4.1. still playing from past two years. Lol


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2010)

what is urban terror???


----------



## ico (Sep 23, 2010)

^^ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-gamers/79745-urban-terror-where-quake-meets-reality.html


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 28, 2010)

GTA vice city


----------



## puneetgarg (Oct 11, 2010)

well...i dont find any game long expect the ones that dont end.. eg. Urban Terror, SIM3, Jardians and all....

well but i do remember the shortest game of my sessions... GTA:VC I always end it in 2.5-3hrs whenever i install it


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 20, 2010)

Urban Terror ~ Unlimited gameplay


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

NFSMW--longest one.. 
and NFS carbon - 3days..


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2010)

DOOM 3 ~ 11hrs to reach Delra Labs 2 (south) still remaining.....


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2010)

^^
I found that game friggin' irritating. Torch/gun switching.


----------



## NainO (Nov 22, 2010)

50+ hrs on
*Devil May Cry 3 SE*
Pretty difficult game with some of the best combos i hav ever seen(other than Tekken 5 )


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2010)

asingh said:


> ^^
> I found that game friggin' irritating. Torch/gun switching.



first the game feels great like a FPS survival horror but later the game becomes very repetitive and boring.

But some unique features of this game is you have keep an eye on your PDA/download data/read them or hear them to hear audio logs to get passwords.

BTW,if switching to lights and weapons is irritating to you try it with Light/Flash mod and duct tape mod.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 23, 2010)

asingh said:


> ^^
> I found that game friggin' irritating. Torch/gun switching.



That is the beauty of the game. For me, switching never gets old. Adds element of surprise to the game


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> That is the beauty of the game. For me, switching never gets old. Adds element of surprise to the game



yes..but the switching never works when u skip out of new PDA(TAB) ...dat time u have use scroll mouse.....

& i never paid attention with my ammo left....so when a demon comes suddenly 
from no where...i realize dat i only have 1bullet in shotgun/5bullets in machine...
time to reload...but by dat time the demon has done its work....hurting me....


----------



## abhidev (Nov 23, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> yes..but the switching never works when u skip out of new PDA(TAB) ...dat time u have use scroll mouse.....
> 
> & i never paid attention with my ammo left....so when a demon comes suddenly
> from no where...i realize dat i only have 1bullet in shotgun/5bullets in machine...
> time to reload...but by dat time the demon has done its work....hurting me....



to play this game properly...u have to keep moving and stay in one place as you become an easy bait


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2010)

abhidev said:


> to play this game properly...u have to keep moving and stay in one place as you become an easy bait



have u played Doom 3???
coz ur strategy is wrong in horror/survival games.....
first of all....to play this type of games u have 2 stay calm & cool.....
bcoz these games get ur nerves on...with high pulse-rate & heart-beat....

& Doom 3 is full of surprises......the only visibility is the torch-light focus dat too is limited in a small circle....Imagine urself wandering in pitch dark.....
with just a torchlight.....& whooaaaaah wats that u just focussed on...it like dat only...


----------



## abhidev (Nov 23, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> have u played Doom 3???
> coz ur strategy is wrong in horror/survival games.....
> first of all....to play this type of games u have 2 stay calm & cool.....
> bcoz these games get ur nerves on...with high pulse-rate & heart-beat....
> ...



I have played this game buddy....and i never said to roam around in dark...you need to keep moving when those monsters come running towards you suddenly...so if you stand still then you are a dead meat


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2010)

yep, the best way to shoot those monster is keep on moving while shooting them.

and another thing is though Doom 3 looks like a survival horror game it's actually is a old school run n gun shooting game - just shoot anything moves in front you.

Another point of doom is you have listen very carefully to the surrounding sounds and while not in combat always reload and if you have to kill those zombie crews make sure you are standing against a wall and no one is behind of you.

But I do believe every one has their personal style of play a game anyway.


----------



## voljin1987 (Dec 9, 2010)

In terms of the hours in put in.. then it would have to be DOTA and now HON... Altogether around 1000+ hours easy


----------



## mitraark (Dec 9, 2010)

Tomb Raider Anniversary took a lot of time , it was raelly hard


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2010)

mitraark said:


> Tomb Raider Anniversary took a lot of time , it was raelly hard



+1..specially the last levels....where u have to go up & all is timer based


----------



## saddy (Dec 10, 2010)

i think for me longest gametime goes to fallout series both 3 and new vegas..then i think one of longest gameplay goes to a game  which i currently playing is Witcher only done till chapter 2 in nd my gameplay has goneover 60 hrs.dont know how much more its gona take .after  it i think GTASA ,4 and EFLC  hold LONGEST GAMEPLAY.well all RpG games r big on gameplay hrs.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 11, 2010)

i think it has to be ground control 1 and 2.

though i couldnt finish 1 coz my sis took over , she finished the last one with god mode lol.

gc2 was more fun and i refrained from cheats but couldnt stop my sister though lol.

in dues ex i was really happy when jc denton died by falling in a factory exhaust even in god mode. he he my sis got frustrated i got to play.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 11, 2010)

Mass effect and mass effect 2 are very long games. Took me 8 to 9 days each with over 5 hrs of gameplay daily.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 11, 2010)

Neverwinter Nights 2. The story moves along and it took me forever to finish it, but I loved it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 27, 2011)

Now for me its gonna be Far Cry 2...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

Played Fallout 3 for about 110+ hrs.
Mass Effect 1 for 30 hrs.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 27, 2011)

San Andreas - 55 to 60 hrs
GTA 4 - actually rushed it..30hrs
Assassin's Creed series 25 to 30 hrs
Same for Mass Effect 1 & 2


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

DAO - 67 hrs
The Godfather - 44hrs
AC and AC 2 - 35 to 40 hrs


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL... looking at all those Hours people spend in complete a friggin "GAME", makes me nostalgic.

This thread got me remembered those days, in my first year of college, when I got my hands on "Harry Potter and Soccers Stone", an EA game. And it was maybe the biggest mistake of my (educational) life.
I used to play that game from lunch to dinner. Then after dinner to midnight, until my father used to came to scold me. At that time, I HAD to take a break. 

I could have finished HP, a lot faster, but the greed of more cards, and exploring hidden secrets kept me going, to the point, I had to repeat my first year


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2011)

^^

that was very courageous of you

btw used to play civ 4 a lot
finished the game with almost every leader


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 27, 2011)

does a 4x game like sword of the stars count?

coz i've been playing a huge 8 player map (against bots) for 2 weeks.
i play 2-3 hours everyday, and micromanaging an empire of 100 stars is not easy 
so i slowly push the bots away from my side of the empire a few stars at a time.


----------



## YatharthRai (Mar 27, 2011)

GTA SA, played it for 3 years, SAMP(Multiplayer). It is still my fav. game. Makes me cry that I cannot play it anymore! My freakin old mobo burnt up coz I disabled the Temperature Alarm and overclocked my processor, boom, It didn't start...What a crap.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I could have finished HP, a lot faster, but the greed of more cards, and exploring hidden secrets kept me going, to the point, I had to repeat my first year



I failed in 2 papers in my 1st year due to NFS MW 
total plays = 12
hours = 12 * 48

i played POP Forgotten Sands continously for 2 days. did not sleep. ate 2 times. forget everything else. that was once-in-a-lifetime event because i was alone at home

others 
Burnout Paradise city - 70 hrs
age of mythology - 120 hrs (without cheat)  3hrs (with cheat)


(every thing in this post is true)


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ^^
> 
> that was very courageous of you



Courageous in what sense??  In terms of keep playing it, even after dad used to scold me so much, or since I admitted it?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2011)

^^former part


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ^^former part



Oh. Ok. btw, I call it stupidity. Shud have listened to my father!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ Well yeah but you know games are kinda addictive. Now I am playing ME2 and my father always asks me what you will get by playing the game. I have no answer but still I play it.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2011)

The longest game I've ever played was Wolfenstein(2004). I played it almost for a month I still remember


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Well yeah but you know games are kinda addictive. Now I am playing ME2 and my father always asks me what you will get by playing the game. I have no answer but still I play it.



kinda addictive!? I think it comes under super-addictive things! I always hear news about such extreme addictions. Like this poor chap: *Another Man Dies Due to Addictive Internet Gaming*

But there are many who are professional gamers and feed their family on it, one eg, being some of the peoples participating in the World Cyber Games (WCG)!

I can only wish I can participate sometime in WCG.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

^^^ Biggest Example is Fatal1ty. He won 500000+ in cash. Prizes are separate.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ Looks like you now have a motive and a reasoning to argue with your dad! Of what can you "get"! Don't you?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ Man if I ever argue for games with my dad then are many chances I will be grounded without PC so no I am not gonna do that.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2011)

haha.. LOL... no one can!! And its better not to!
btw, I think there have been a lot of OT's now. Sorry guys.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Well yeah but you know games are kinda addictive. Now I am playing ME2 and my father always asks me what you will get by playing the game. I have no answer but still I play it.



ME2 stands for ?

Even my father scolds me then & now also....i play on weekends....for 7~9hrs each


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 28, 2011)

^^  ME2 ===>  Mass Effect 2


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Even my father scolds me then & now also....i play on weekends....for 7~9hrs each



same here. gaming time reduced lot. hardly 3-5hrs per week, & sometimes 0hrs


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> ME2 stands for ?


Mass Effect 2



			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> Even my father scolds me then & now also....i play on weekends....for 7~9hrs each


Well I usually sleep in day at play at long hours in night but in day no way.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2011)

*too much off topic discussion guys*


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 28, 2011)

Longest game I've ever played , hmm.... Infinite Space (Nintendo DS). Took me well over 75 hours to finish that, plus it's got replay value .

Second longest would probably be Phantasy Star IV : End of the Millennium (good Sega genesis RPG). Think it took me 40 hours to finish.


----------



## himangshu (Mar 29, 2011)

Longest game i have ever played is Far Cry 2.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

Longest game- Halo combat evolved....


THe first mission took a month others were over fast...why??

In my old PC , 64 MB of onboard Intel Graphics wasnt enough ....I ran the game in safe mode...it ran fine...but in a dark place we had to go through some tunnel and I just never was able to see it...and hence sooooo much time was taken


----------



## Soumik (Mar 30, 2011)

Longest strait play through count -  DAO with all expansions. 72 hours being shown in the save game file. Offcourse there were loads of reloads in between which are not considered.
Longest time to complete... yes same. Took me around 3 months or more to finish. Although i used to play online DOTA regularly at that time, so took longer.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 30, 2011)

^Same for me too..DAO is really a huge game!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2011)

^^ Then try Fallout 3 with all DLCs your opinion will change. It took me 110+ hours to complete this game.


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ took me over 130+ hours to complete all anyway


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Well I completed all side quests but didn't discovered each and every location of the game. I think you also discovered each and every location of the game that's why it took a lot of your time. Or maybe you didn't used to use jump to location frequently because in most part of game I used that which saves a lot of time rather than walking there.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

GTA San Andreas is also annoyingly long.
A week of gaming and approximately 6 hours a day.

The game just goes on and on and on.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Well when I say the game is damn long then I give it a compliment. I never get annoyed by the length of the game and thats why I am a RPG fan.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

Its long but I liked it and was very addictive as well.
Graphics are good too.


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Well I completed all side quests but didn't discovered each and every location of the game. I think you also discovered each and every location of the game that's why it took a lot of your time. Or maybe you didn't used to use jump to location frequently because in most part of game I used that which saves a lot of time rather than walking there.



I've discovered each and every location possible ( though some places were left undiscovered as I have no clue to how to get on those places.

First I used to travel to the places by walking - only later ( when I was about to finish the game - only 3-4 quest left ) I discovered that I can teleport to places - sop these are the reasons why it too so long butr I've enjoyed each and every moment very much anyway and that males fallout 3 my most favorite CRPG game of all time


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ Yeah that I figured because I am also one of the slowest player in the world who want to enjoy the game at its max so I take things really slow. I figured teleport feature by accident when I accidentally clicked on megaton to put a marker but it asked me to go there and thats how I found that. I have also discoved about 95-96% of the locations only a few were left but as I stated earlier you chose to walk to each location and that is very long task.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

Playing G.R.I.D these days. Around 12 hours gameplay upto now. Seven seasons done.

it seems the game will take 100 hours more for me and the team I created to reach the top.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 14, 2011)

Fallout 3 & Dragon age origins !

Fallout 3 + (all DLC's) - 423 hrs

Dragon age origins completing all side missions -- 214 hrs


----------



## quan chi (Apr 14, 2011)

Stalker soc,and oblivion i think both took around a month to finish.But still not 100% complete.
Oblivion is a mammoth the story missions itself will take 10+ hours depending upon  the difficulty level.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2011)

I played AOE-2 a campeign with 7 kingdoms...took me 20hrs to finish everyone...just loved those days


----------



## mohiuddin (Apr 15, 2011)

fallout3 and san andreas


----------



## vickybat (Apr 15, 2011)

Tombraider 3 - adventures of lara croft.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2011)

so here's my list

GTA San Andreas
Fallout 3 New Vegas
Stalker SOC (with all side missions except one)
Runescape (mmorpg)


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 16, 2011)

i guess, the game which i played for the longest was GTA san andreas, even after i finished it i kept playing it. I must've played it for months. After that oblivion or maybe fallout 3. I still play fallout 3 so....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

damngoodman99 said:
			
		

> Fallout 3 + (all DLC's) - 423 hrs
> 
> Dragon age origins completing all side missions -- 214 hrs


What were you doing in the game. Hanging out??? I mean man I completed the whole damn game with DLCs in less than 140 hours and was at level 30(max).
Even in DAO I completed with all side missions in less than 100 hrs.
*Seriously What the hell were you doing in the game that it took you so much long to complete the game??*


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

Gta 4...


----------



## Sarath (Apr 22, 2011)

GTA SA (left mid way), Burn out revenge (al gold rankings) and NFS MW (traversed more than a million miles in random police chases)


----------



## Neuron (Apr 22, 2011)

PES 2010 in BAL mode.It's been almost a month since i installed it and still plays it for about 30 minutes almost daily.Going to retire soon 

EDIT:Sorry,not a month almost 8 months.


----------



## Krow (Apr 23, 2011)

I played Road Rash for years.


----------



## max_demon (Apr 23, 2011)

i completed GTA SA in 3 years  

actually i wasnt bothered much about missons since very long , just went freestyle and did other stuffs.


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2011)

Another Longest Game I've played ( and sill play it when ever I get time and feel the urge ) is Cricket 07 ( with mods and addons ).


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> Another Longest Game I've played
> ( and sill play it when ever I get time
> and feel the urge ) is Cricket 07 ( with
> mods and addons ).


 I play this even now. Almost everyday.
But mods?addons? Can you give me a link to download them?


----------



## masterkd (Apr 23, 2011)

Dragon age origins with all dlcs more than 80 hrs gameplay
moreover lots of addons available in bioware projects adds to that


----------



## Keira (Apr 23, 2011)

FilledVoid said:


> Single player wise I think Dragon Age and all its DLCs and Expansion took more than 100 + hours.



138 hours to me


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2011)

Guys what were you doing?? I mean I had explored every single corner of the map and I completed the game in about 70 hours with all DLCs ever released. Did you guys used to wander a lot because I didn't use to do that. I mean I'll explore the whole area but I won't come back to that same place again unless I had a quest there.


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I play this even now. Almost everyday.
> But mods?addons? Can you give me a link to download them?



get those from here :
PlanetCricket


----------



## grimfangs (Apr 27, 2011)

*According to me, it's [Prototype].
There are some missions you just can't get over with.
Good game anyways.*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2011)

grimfangs said:
			
		

> According to me, it's [Prototype].
> There are some missions you just can't get over with.
> Good game anyways.


Come on man this game is quite short for me even with all the side missions.


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 28, 2011)

Gta san andreas and Vicecity


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 28, 2011)

SWAT 4 (SP + MP) : *664* hrs

My Profile in Xfire
*www.xfire.com/profile/ashislakra1989/


----------



## grimfangs (May 3, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Come on man this game is quite short for me even with all the side missions.


Well considering the fact that I haven't played it for a few months now since I had my hard disk changed in the middle of a mission (obviously not playing it), it is a pretty long time to consider...


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

grimfangs said:
			
		

> Well considering the fact that I haven't played it for a few months now since I had my hard disk changed in the middle of a mission (obviously not playing it), it is a pretty long time to consider...


Well you can't count the no. of hours or days or months when you were not playing this game to gameplay hours now can you??


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2011)

grimfangs said:
			
		

> Well considering the fact that I haven't
> played it for a few months now since I
> had my hard disk changed in the
> middle of a mission (obviously not
> ...


 Count the hours you play it. Not the hours you have it/dont have it on your Hdd


----------



## rajeevk (May 4, 2011)

It took six months to clear Counter Strike-Condition Zero. This was without cheat codes but with cheat codes you can clear it in few hours.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

rajeevk said:
			
		

> It took six months to clear Counter Strike-Condition Zero. This was without cheat codes but with cheat codes you can clear it in few hours.


Well gameplay is without cheat codes. If you are applying cheats then you are not playing the game at all.


----------



## amitava82 (May 4, 2011)

rajeevk said:


> It took six months to clear Counter Strike-Condition Zero. This was without cheat codes but with cheat codes you can clear it in few hours.


More like, It took you 6 months to learn how to play FPS. And few hours to finish the campaign.


----------



## Neuron (May 4, 2011)

Well,if you play it in hard or expert difficulty,surely its gonna take some months or even a year to finish.


----------



## constantine (May 4, 2011)

Diablo 2 , RE 4 , Unreal (the first of the series ) . Longest so far !


----------



## rowsap1 (May 4, 2011)

Longest and most favourite games for me are AOE 2 and Half Life (with the two mods).

I dont know how many times over for almost 7 years i have finished the games in different difficulty levels.

I would say Half Life 2 could not do what Half Life could do in 1999. 

Another absolute favorite is San Andreas. Even if the game story line is finished, nothing stops you from roaming about awesome designed cities or wreaking havoc on the busy streets, speeding away in a CRV and fooling around the army region in a stolen air craft .


----------



## sygeek (May 4, 2011)

GTA: San Andreas


----------



## Gaurav265 (May 7, 2011)

I played just cause 2 very long and also playing now.i complete this game but play in free rom mode.also gta 4 take very long to complete.


----------

